# Pets..what do you have?



## scooby (7 Jan 2007)

I'm from a family who have a history of having pets. 

My parents had a bearded collie when I was growing up and she was wonderful. Now they have a pond in the back garden full of Koi. Not sure you class fish as pets but are lovely none the less.

My sister has:

a beardie, who is also wonderful 
a labrador, she is definately the sweetest, funniest dog I've ever seen.
a lionhead rabbit. Cute
and 2 Chinchillas. Very cute but aloof.

Since my sister moved away, I don't see the dogs as much  I've never owned a dog but would like to own one sometime soon hopefully. Only problem is I can't decide which to get. In an ideal world, I'd like to get the 5 breeds I've short listed but realistically that isn't going to happen.

After a lot of research and advice from owners I've decided not to go for my first choice of a Pyrenean mountain dog. So I'm considering getting either a beardie, labrador or irish setter. 

I was just wondering if anyone here had any of these breeds of dogs and could give me some advice. But also it'd be nice to know what pets you do have? Pictures also welcome  

I'll get some pictures posted up too. 

As a side note, what do you class as a strange pet? The elderly couple who used to live near my parents had a pair of doves. When the couple moved away, the doves picked my parents house as their new home. When I was at my parents house one night, enjoying a drink with my mum and dad in the conservatory. Found it a bit odd to have 2 doves (or white pigeons as I called them) walking on the table.

Unfortunately, one died naturally and the other was mauled by next doors cat


----------



## Mirboo (7 Jan 2007)

I have some wild rainbow lorikeets that I feed on my balcony. They're kind of like pets, it's just that I don't know what they get up to between meals. :wink:


----------



## jasonB (7 Jan 2007)

A lot of your choice will depend on your home/work arrangement. Particularly while still a pup the dog will need 3-4 feeds a day, letting out regularly to help house train it and when older any of the dogs you list will need at least an hours exercise a day in all weathers! and I don't feel its right to leave a dog in the house all day while you are out at work.

I have a pug, French Bulldog and 20odd Koi upto 24"long.

Jason


----------



## superunknown (7 Jan 2007)

We have a boxer dog who is 6 a black cat who is 11 and my girls have a gerbil each who have just had seven babies. As I was told these were 2 males, very clever of them! :?


----------



## Mdotflorida (7 Jan 2007)

We have 6 cats, 5 of which were rescue cats from the cats protection league.

Cats suit our lifestyle. Apart from feeding, they virtually look after themselves. No need for walks etc as they use the cat flap. And it gives us a good feeling seeing them now after the bad start in life some of them had.

Jeff


----------



## DomValente (7 Jan 2007)

We have a Border Collie,the most intelligent dog I have come across(suspect every owner thinks that).
You must like walking,they need the exercise or become tetchy.
We used to have cats and it was amusing to watch him herd (should that be flock) them like sheep.


----------



## Alf (7 Jan 2007)

Never lived in a household with dogs, but I do have a hankering for a greyhound. You know how owners so often end up looking like their dogs...?  Except I worry it'd just result in the chubbiest greyhound in the world. :lol: 

Currently got two cats, African Grey and Senegal parrots (one of each - not whole flocks) and about 2 billion spiders who seem to have adopted us... 

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Paul Chapman (7 Jan 2007)

A black cat called Sparky  

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## boomer (7 Jan 2007)

In the boomer household we have 2 chipmunks & a african grey parrot,we lost our beloved rottie a couple of years ago (died not run off lol) & just can't seem to have the heart to replace him.


----------



## woodbloke (7 Jan 2007)

See avatar left.....two fat grey cats 8) (British Blues, mum and daughter) - Rob


----------



## Scrit (7 Jan 2007)

Currently we have one elderly little jet black cat and a daft young tabby tom cat who appears to have adopted us. In the last 16 months we lost my big cream tabby tom cat (at 14-1/2) and more recently his sister, the fattest black and white cat in the world. It still surprises me how much they become a part of your life.

Scrit


----------



## Scrums (7 Jan 2007)

We have Jess (left) a 15 month old red & white pedigree border collie, Megan a senile, smelly, deaf 17 yr old colliex who falls over a lot, 3 cats and 3 chickens.

Chris.


----------



## woodbloke (7 Jan 2007)

Scrit wrote:


> It still surprises me how much they become a part of your life.


Agree there Scrit, and I 've had cats in the family for over 40 years - Rob


----------



## paulm (7 Jan 2007)

We have Lottie the whippet, just over a year old, we had to travel from the soft south up to Worksop land of the flat cap, black pudding and of course whippets to get her ! :lol: 












Very good pets, very affectionate and seems happy to sleep all day, on the best seat in the house of course, inbetween short frenetic bursts of running around in the garden and her walks which get us both off of the sofa !

Not sure how the pics came to be so large, if one of the mods can help out and let me know how to shrink, that would be great  

Cheers, Paul.


----------



## Anonymous (7 Jan 2007)

I had a gordon setter, may get another.


----------



## woodbloke (7 Jan 2007)

Chisel wrote:


> on the best seat in the house of course


...that's about par for the course :lol: - Rob


----------



## Nigel (7 Jan 2007)

We have a King Charles spaniel who is 8 and my best mate

sadly we lost our Bearded Collie just over a year ago she was 15 and was always totally scatty but oh what a faithful dog

definitely go for a dog as it will get you out in all weathers even if you don't fancy it but afterwards you will be glad you did

Nigel


----------



## Shultzy (7 Jan 2007)

We have a lop-eared rabbit called Star, she's will be 9 in April and is as blind as a bat. Has the run of the garden and eats anything you put in front of her.


----------



## davy_owen_88 (7 Jan 2007)

I have an 11 year old Irish Water Spaniel.... well that's what the owner of his mother called it. Had him since he was a puppy and is the most loyal dog I've ever had - and he seems to have an infinite amount of energy.


----------



## Roger (7 Jan 2007)

Our Siamese didn't last long over here - but had a great time before she died. We now have an adopted (don't if it was us or her) huge great Marmalade cat that belongs to the local Policeman.

He has three cats and comes round once or twice a year to us to hand out the regular stuff from the Vet! None of the three live with him .....


----------



## Lord Nibbo (7 Jan 2007)

My first dog was a Rough Collie (Like Lassie) then over a period of 20 years we had three Golden Retrievers during that time we also had mixtures of Gerbils, Hampsters & cats plus a couple of cockateils. When we lost our second retriever it broke my hearts so much I couldn't replace him with another (he broke the mould)

So what did we do after the retrievers...... We went and bought these two big black bxxxxxds. 







and before anyone starts screaming about being colour/race predudice in my description, may I point out.... 1 They are big.... 2 They are Black.... 3 Their mothers and fathers never married... 

It's the only pets I've ever owned where I went and bought a car just to suit them.


----------



## Scrit (8 Jan 2007)

Lord Nibbo":9xegc551 said:


> It's the only pets I've ever owned where I went and bought a car just to suit them.


You'd need to!


----------



## mailee (8 Jan 2007)

15 year old boy and a house full of mice, does that count? :lol:


----------



## ike (8 Jan 2007)

A tamagotchy...but it died... :roll:


----------



## Scrit (8 Jan 2007)

ike":g86t6rt4 said:


> A tamagotchy...but it died... :roll:


Have you tried a defibrilator? Or just new batteries?


----------



## Gill (8 Jan 2007)

One elderly long coat Chihuahua.

Her father and her Clsation friend both sadly passed away a few months ago after enjoying long and active lives.

Gill


----------



## Taffy Turner (8 Jan 2007)

A Jack Russell, 4 cats (all adopted strays), 2 horses and 10 Shetland ponies. 

All of which goes to explain why I don't get to spend anywhere near as much time in my workshop as I would like! 

Gary


----------



## scooby (8 Jan 2007)

jasonB":hqd9e57p said:


> A lot of your choice will depend on your home/work arrangement. Particularly while still a pup the dog will need 3-4 feeds a day, letting out regularly to help house train it and when older any of the dogs you list will need at least an hours exercise a day in all weathers! and I don't feel its right to leave a dog in the house all day while you are out at work.
> 
> I have a pug, French Bulldog and 20odd Koi upto 24"long.
> 
> Jason



I agree, I'd never leave a dog alone all day. That isn't a problem though as I usually work locally, which means I go home for my dinner (usually via the chippy). Usually someone in the house anyway. No problems exercising, got a big garden and usually take my sisters' dogs on 1 hour + walks (and swimming in summer) if I'm minding them. 

Nice selection of pets everyone has  

Nice photos chisel.


----------



## JFC (8 Jan 2007)

10 year old cat called T.C Hes as mad as hell  
I lost all but one of my Koi last summer so i'm building up again slowly .


----------



## Jorden (8 Jan 2007)

A black cat called Gizmo, and a Palamino horse called Gem who I ride 2 or 3 times a week.

Dennis


----------



## matt (8 Jan 2007)

Not exactly low maintenance but they don't roam all over my house...


----------



## promhandicam (8 Jan 2007)

This is our 6 year old German shepherd that the kids christened Pip. She is a great dog although 'barking' in both senses of the word :wink:


----------



## Losos (8 Jan 2007)

Like Lord Nibbo we have two Newfoundlands, and yes, _we also had to get another vehicle to carry them_ (Absolutely nothing wrong with our other car!)

A dog is probably the most *wonderful, therapeutic, loyal and loving pet you can get,   but.....................please please think carefully and get as much advice as possible before taking that step*.

As people have said they need *walking everyday *(Come rain or shine) they need* socialising *(Or you'll have some pineapple suing you) they sometimes need *veterinary attention *(Which ain't cheap, 'tho there is insurance)

Most of all they need *love and attention*. Dogs are pack animals, they get *worried and frustrated if left alone for long periods*. Just bear in mind that when young they have *absolutely no way of knowing when you go out the door if you'll be back in 1 minute, 1 hour, 1 day, or NEVER.*
After about four years old they get better at it, learning that you always return and in not too long a time.

I would say that _3 - 4 hours is the maximun to leave an older dog_, and _somewhat less if it's younger_. Anything more is cruel in my book.   

So good luck with your search. If you _register with Dogsy.com _you'll find loads and loads of help and advice, almost information overload, but worth a look nonetheless.

Sorry, bit of long answer, but I get a bit emotional where dogs are concerned, and the recent media hysteria hasn't helped. :evil: :evil:


----------



## Lord Nibbo (8 Jan 2007)

Losos":313uq8ql said:


> Like Lord Nibbo we have two Newfoundlands, and yes, _we also had to get another vehicle to carry them_ (Absolutely nothing wrong with our other car!)



Sorry to bore other posters about Newfies but

Losos are you aware of this web site

http://www.newfdb.com/newfdb/index.html

I can trace my dogs pedigrees right back to the very first registered Newfie. I would expect you can also for your dogs. Happy searching


----------



## Rod (8 Jan 2007)

Got a black Labrador called Ben ,he`s just gone two .He was the runt of the litter but after we got him at eight weeks and he had his injections and rid of his worms he just grew like crazy and is bigger than his brother (who the sister in law bought) now.
Had a Cockatiel for a lot of years but he ( had a stroke last November and the vet put him to sleep.


----------



## Scott (9 Jan 2007)

scooby":23b3ggrw said:


> My parents had a bearded collie when I was growing up and she was wonderful.



Me too! Fantastic dogs! OK, the penchant for rolling in cow poo wasn't always the most pleasant and he used to have snowballs stuck to all his undercarriage everytime he went out in the snow but otherwise absolutely great!


----------



## CHJ (9 Jan 2007)

Pardon me for digressing a litte as we now only have 1 not so trusworthy parrot left. once had Birds in the hundreds, mainly Canaries. I wrote this some twenty years ago for a local mag.

*It's been 'OUR HOME' , I THINK*

Muses on past minor events

Dad uncle Keith has this lovely cute little puppy that he say's we can have.

NO !!

Why not dad ? it's such a nice little puppy.

'BECAUSE IT'S A puppy AND I DON'T WANT THE PROBLEMS OF A FEMALE DOG IN THE HOUSE !!

There follows one evening of absolute misery as one very persistent little girl explores the inner depths of vocabulary and character assassination that only a little girl can.

Quiet day at work is brought rudely to an end on tackling the garden path as the condemnation of just about every sweet little girl in the street is rammed forcibly home , because if Anne’s dad does not like lady dogs he can't like ladies and in particular therefor he must hate Anne.

More persistent indoctrination and advanced levels of aggravation in the 24 Hrs. between tea and bedtime (it seemed like 24 Hrs anyway) sees mother secretly driving 32 miles to fetch said Mutt , on the basis that the marriage is not likely to survive this very determined 7 Year old.

Guess who is the only member of the household that still gets bitten by a crotchety arthritic 14 year old terrier whenever a hand of friendship is offered.

It was a very bright sunny day when , arriving home with not a care in the world -----

" You know that dog that has been running around the village for the past week"

Y-E-Ssss ?

"Well I just managed to catch it today , it only took me two hours".

"What should we do with it ?" 

Tell the Police it's a registerable animal.

Allo , Allo , Allo , he seems to have found a good home.

"But we don't want to keep him."

Well I'll fill in my report and if he is not collected in the next week I'll be back for him 

"Where will he go then ,"

If he's not claimed in a week he'll be put down.

OH MUM !! YOU CAN'T LET THAT HAPPEN , LOOK HE'S LYING ON MY FEET.

Never did see that Bobby again . I wonder how many tons of dog hairs we have cleaned up in the last Nine years , still a better companion you could not wish for , even if he is as thick as two short planks and always under your feet when you least expect it.

"Don t try to put the car in the garage"

W-H-Yyyy Not ?

"Well there was this wild Ginger and White farm cat up the road that ran in front of a Police car.

Y-E-Ssss ?

"Well it's in the garage but I can't get to see how badly it's leg is broken because it's so wild."

Much foolhardy heroics later having finally come to terms with a Ginger Carnivore with three still very active legs all fitted with multiple sets of razor sharp claws , we determine one paw is flattened like an omelette and about four times it's natural size , and a broken leg bone is doing nothing to ease the discomfort of said feline.

There follows several weeks with cat pulling splint off leg quicker than we can put it back on and a prolonged battle of will's that finally resolved itself with us being allowed to stay in the house for the last eight years as long as we don't upset his moods or disturb his way of life too much.

Then there was this cat that got caught in a Hay Rick fire and somehow arrived at our house with very little fur left , smelling like a burning woolly jumper , skin pealing off ears and nose, eyes swollen shut and walking on the knuckles of its feet because the pads had been burnt off. What should we do ? Well many patient days bathing eyes that refused to open , wondering if she was blind, many weeks of burnt flesh and fur aroma pervading the house ' numerous tubes of antiseptic cream , zinc ointment and eye drops etc. etc. and guess who is ALWAYS there at the window to welcome us home and supervise the gardening; guess who for the past six years has soaked us through in two minutes flat with a dribbling purr at the slightest excuse.

Then of course there was this little kitten , the only one that that hasn't met an untimely end in the local farmyard, but of course it is only a matter of time. I do wish she would refrain from bringing her mice in through the bedroom window at night , I can't stand crunching bones

And did you know about the stray Cockatiel that the neighbour found in her garden and didn't know what to do with and the mate that was bought to keep it company.

Oh and the Blasted Parrot that the son left behind when he went to live abroad , well it will be company for the one he bought for she of the little puppy saga for Christmas wont it!

Well then there's these neighbours you see , they used to have a problem with milking their livestock when on holiday , and just occasionally a few teenage kids that can't seem to miss our place when unable to sleep at night because of romance or parent problems , "friends of she of the puppy saga I think dear, just eat your breakfast ,drink your tea , go to work and they will probably be gone when you come home."

YES OURS IS DEFINITELY A HOME , I HOPE YOURS IS . I LIKE TO HERE THAT OTHERS SUFFER TOO.


----------



## mel (9 Jan 2007)

jack russell terrorist named suzy 
typo 
jack russell terrier 
very affectionate and a good house dog 
uses our old cat flap to get into the garden and lets you know if anyone is about
very rarely more than 8 feet away from me when im at home 
love her to bits and wouldnt be without her 
not bad seeing as i didnt want a dog


----------



## Losos (9 Jan 2007)

Don't worry Chas. you'll get your reward in heaven, of that I'm sure  

LN - Thanks for that link, will be on it this evening, must dash now, things to do in the workshop.


----------



## scooby (12 Jan 2007)

Scott":1dda3jfn said:


> scooby":1dda3jfn said:
> 
> 
> > My parents had a bearded collie when I was growing up and she was wonderful.
> ...



Yeah, my parents bearded collie used to roll in cow poo, and so does my sister's dog (also a bearded coliie). What the hell is that about?


----------



## RobertMP (12 Jan 2007)

Someone that would prefer a catflap to waiting 

Monty


----------



## Bodgit (13 Jan 2007)

We've got two labradors, both rescue dogs. The first was 7 months when we got him. His human who was in his 80's, died while taking him for a walk. The second we took on after he'd had two homes, the first of which had abused him in some (very bad) way and the second could not cope with his messed up brain as a result. He's very very gradually settling down and I hope that in a year or so he'll be back to being a happy content dog. Anyone thinking of getting a dog should consider one of the breed rescue societies, they do wonderful work. Also, you get your dog after someone else has had the worst of the house training.


----------



## woodbloke (13 Jan 2007)

RobertMP - I do like your Monty....a little bit more slimline that my two :lol: - Rob


----------



## Losos (13 Jan 2007)

Bodgit
Yes, thanks for mentioning the recue societies, they do indeed do wonderful work, and get *very little income or recognition *from the rest of society.

It can take *up to two years to get a 'mixed up' dog back on track *but it is worth it in the end. They like to have a *hierachy*, they like to have *routine*, and *food*, and lots of *love*.

The rolling in cow poh thing is almost certainly connected with a dogs amazing sense of smell (1000 to 10000 times better than a human, depending on the breed)

Cow poh is maybe the *doggy equivalent of Channel No.5* :roll: :lol:


----------



## Scott (13 Jan 2007)

scooby":3anoukqd said:


> Yeah, my parents bearded collie used to roll in cow poo, and so does my sister's dog (also a bearded coliie). What the hell is that about?



Dunno. Someone once said it's to disguise their scent. Absolutely gross whatever the reason. Especially since he always picked the watery green ones...


----------



## ajbell (13 Jan 2007)

We have 2 cats, a Ragdoll called Nancy
and a Birman called Molly.

Oh, I wish we had got short haired cats instead!

Also, I have some pond fish, I used to have some koi but
they vanished! (It was not the cats - they live inside)

Andy


----------



## Marky (13 Jan 2007)

1 x cat who is quite old at 18.... My last cat lived till it was 23....

However this one never goes out and is stone deaf now. She has decided to sleep all day, talk loudly all night and insist on breakfast at 5am...

We all love our pets, although I always think we may be the pets....

Marky


----------



## Alf (13 Jan 2007)

ajbell":29fmbjmn said:


> a Birman called Molly.


Ooo, we used to breed those - what colour? 

Cheers, Alf


----------



## scooby (14 Jan 2007)

Scott":2bbnxb8n said:


> scooby":2bbnxb8n said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, my parents bearded collie used to roll in cow poo, and so does my sister's dog (also a bearded coliie). What the hell is that about?
> ...



Thats the same reason I heard too but if its true, I don't see the reasoning. They are/were bred mainly to herd sheep, so unless they unless they herd by a stealthy, scentless ambush method  it doesn't make much sense. Kira (my sister's beardie collie) is 9 now and hasn't done the cow dung rolling thing for a good few years now, thank god. 

One thing I do admire in this breed is their hardiness, probably their most recognised trait. It can be freezing cold, peeing it down and Kira will quite happily lie in the garden (probably imagining a flock of sheep or something) while my sane human beings would be inside not daring to set foot outside.


----------



## scooby (14 Jan 2007)

Marky":37aopoxe said:


> 1 x cat who is quite old at 18.... My last cat lived till it was 23....
> 
> However this one never goes out and is stone deaf now. She has decided to sleep all day, talk loudly all night and insist on breakfast at 5am...
> 
> ...



23! I always find it amazing how long cats can live. I admit I'm not a cat person but my mate had a persian blue that lived to 17. That cat definately changed my opinion of cats. He was deaf and only had a few teeth left but always looked happy and was very friendly.


----------



## blurk99 (14 Jan 2007)

scooby - so what put you off the Pyrennean then? we've got one - Orion - and he's lovely (read that as 'very thick and practically untrainable')

jim


----------



## Marky (14 Jan 2007)

Scooby...

The 23 Year old, just followed me home one day, happened when I was walking past some derelict buildings in Tottenham.

She was mutated (called a polydactyl, if I remember what the vet said), she had 7 toes on each paw. Her paws were as wide as an adults hand, less the thumb.

She looked like a wild cat and probably was. She also didnt seem to like humans and spent the next 20 years scratching me whenever she got the urge.

I always wonder what possessed me to keep her.

Marky


----------



## Taffy Turner (15 Jan 2007)

Marky":hto8zykk said:


> We all love our pets, although I always think we may be the pets....
> Marky



Dogs have owners, cats have servants.........

Gary


----------



## nine inch nails (18 Jan 2007)

I have three moggies. Two tortishell sisters, Billie and Buster, and a rescue ginger tom Elvis.


----------



## Saintsman (8 Feb 2007)

A black and white cat called Horace (nickname 'Hannibal' as our kitchen floor is like an abattoir in the mornings: mice, birds, half a rabbit, a bat.....).
Still, keeps the workshop free of mice, so he's in my good books
No Woodrat puns, please

Saintsman


----------



## RATWOOD (8 Feb 2007)

Hi we keep fancy rats we have 9 at the moment


----------



## OPJ (8 Feb 2007)

I have a little jack russel/border terrier-cross, she'll be nine-years-old in July, the pork little thing.  

She can be very strange at times. I can understand the urge to smell any new hardwoods I've bought inside to dry and acclimatise for a couple of days, but whenever I show her a handful of shavings she LICKS them clean out of my hand!

Only the finest hardwood mind, none of this cheap pine. :wink:


----------



## Paul.J (9 Feb 2007)

Hello.
Just came acroos this thread.
We have a very spotty Dalmatian Called Raffles.Loves it in the workshop.Still manages to sleep through all th noise though. :roll: 
Paul.J.


----------



## Losos (26 Aug 2007)

Have been wanting to post a pic. of our two Newfies for ages but couldn't. Anyway, like Lord Nibbo we have *two Newfoundlands *and here they are:-

http://harveycetenov.myphotoalbum.com/v ... =Dogs11003

Hope you like them

P.S.
They are both girls so not quite as big as *Bosun & Otto *but still manage to get through a 15Kg bag of 'Royal Canin' every 12 days and they get a bit of turkey, chicken, and meat loaf as well :roll:


----------



## Slim (26 Aug 2007)

Here's my 16 month old springer spaniel. He's called 'Mac', short for Macdui, which is the second highest mountain in Britain.

Here he is doing what he does best... getting filthy!






and here he is with me, on top of his first munro, hopefully we're going to bag them all.


----------



## woody67 (27 Aug 2007)

What a bloody good thread!!

Tess - Patterdale cross 17 yrs
Cassie - Border Collie cross 7 yrs

Both of the above, £15 purchase price from a refuge! Best money ever spent!  
Walter - Cockatiel, found in our garden 2 yrs ago after he whistled on our wall in the garden


----------



## Lord Nibbo (27 Aug 2007)

Losos":1t7aj9mh said:


> P.S.
> They are both girls so not quite as big as *Bosun & Otto *but still manage to get through a 15Kg bag of 'Royal Canin' every 12 days and they get a bit of turkey, chicken, and meat loaf as well :roll:



Ah chicken, Bosun's most favourite food, he'll even sit by a hot aga if there is a chicken in it :lol:


----------



## woodbloke (27 Aug 2007)

Lord Nibbo":34cqj466 said:


> Losos":34cqj466 said:
> 
> 
> > P.S.
> ...



LN - I first read that by thinking....'now _that's_ a dog, fancy being able to eat a hot Aga with a bit of chicken in it'....made sense the second time round  - Rob


----------



## Gill (27 Aug 2007)

Rio wouldn't turn her back on chicken, but she _luuurves _sardines!







Gill


----------



## Losos (27 Aug 2007)

Gill":1qx4ns0m said:


> Rio wouldn't turn her back on chicken, but she _luuurves _sardines!
> Gill



Probably why her coat looks so good


----------

